# New Member and New TD in Texas



## justgina (Nov 29, 2011)

Hey all! My name is Gina, and I'm the TD for a brand-new (getting the keys this week) PAC [edited] in Beaumont, Texas. I'm going to need lots of advice from those of you who have done this for a while. It's been several years since I've TD'ed and I've never started from the ground up before.


----------



## DrPinto (Nov 29, 2011)

justgina said:


> Hey all! My name is Gina, and I'm the TD for a brand-new (getting the keys this week) PCA in Beaumont, Texas. I'm going to need lots of advice from those of you who have done this for a while. It's been several years since I've TD'ed and I've never started from the ground up before.


 
PCA = ? 

Porsche Club of America
Poodle Club of America
Professional Cowboy Association

Am I close?

Whatever it is, welcome!


----------



## justgina (Nov 29, 2011)

DrPinto said:


> PCA = ?
> 
> Porsche Club of America
> Poodle Club of America
> ...


 

LOL! Closer than I was. That's what happens when you post before your Diet Coke kicks in. 

PAC...Performing Arts Center, specifically the James F. Jackson Center for the Performing Arts at Ozen Magnet High School in Beaumont.


----------



## DrPinto (Nov 29, 2011)

justgina said:


> LOL! Closer than I was. That's what happens when you post before your Diet Coke kicks in.
> 
> PAC...Performing Arts Center, specifically the James F. Jackson Center for the Performing Arts at Ozen Magnet High School in Beaumont.


 
Welcome! You're in good hands here. There's so much experience on this board, it's scary. Feel free to ask questions...we're a helpful bunch.


----------



## justgina (Nov 29, 2011)

DrPinto said:


> Welcome! You're in good hands here. There's so much experience on this board, it's scary. Feel free to ask questions...we're a helpful bunch.


 
Good to know since I'm going to need a lot of help!

I'm not a novice by any means, but this is the first official TD position I've held, and my theatre is brand-new, so I'll be starting from the ground up. Right now I'm trying to think through my basic light hang since all of my instruments are currently on the rails, but pointed straight at the ground, unfocused and ungelled. *sigh* Did I mention the first production/dedication of the space is on Dec. 12th, and the contractors haven't turned over the keys yet?


----------



## DrPinto (Nov 29, 2011)

justgina said:


> Good to know since I'm going to need a lot of help!
> 
> I'm not a novice by any means, but this is the first official TD position I've held, and my theatre is brand-new, so I'll be starting from the ground up. Right now I'm trying to think through my basic light hang since all of my instruments are currently on the rails, but pointed straight at the ground, unfocused and ungelled. *sigh* Did I mention the first production/dedication of the space is on Dec. 12th, and the contractors haven't turned over the keys yet?


 
Awesome! That means you get to shake down the place and find all the bugs! 

On the bright side (no pun intended), you have new equipment to work with, you're free to set things up YOUR way, and you will have keys to everything. 

You are the light czar...


----------



## derekleffew (Nov 29, 2011)

Welcome, justgina. One of the first things you'll want to do, and you needn't wait until you take possession, is write the Technical Specifications Packet for your [-]PCA[/-] [-]CPA[/-] PAC. 

We can help with that:
http://www.controlbooth.com/forums/...tions/24497-venue-technical-specs-packet.html
http://www.controlbooth.com/forums/...ty-operations/17349-show-your-tech-facts.html
http://www.controlbooth.com/forums/.../25102-check-out-new-website-my-facility.html


----------



## justgina (Nov 29, 2011)

DrPinto said:


> Awesome! That means you get to shake down the place and find all the bugs!
> 
> On the bright side (no pun intended), you have new equipment to work with, you're free to set things up YOUR way, and you will have keys to everything.
> 
> You are the light czar...


 
Yep! I'm as excited as a kid on Christmas. I'm ready to get in and get my hands dirty. It's just a little bit daunting to start from nothing.

As for the title, my kids have a different one: Technical Diva! (or as they say, "All Hail Queen Gina!")


----------



## chausman (Nov 29, 2011)

Welcome to CB!

Is there any info you can share? What console did you get? ETC or Strand? Good luck!


----------



## DrPinto (Nov 29, 2011)

justgina said:


> Yep! I'm as excited as a kid on Christmas. I'm ready to get in and get my hands dirty. It's just a little bit daunting to start from nothing.
> 
> As for the title, my kids have a different one: Technical Diva! (or as they say, "All Hail Queen Gina!")


 
If you don't have your crew together yet, remember: Your kids = Free labor 

If they're old enough to speak, they're old enough to cut gel!

My suggestions for a new space:

* Secure your perimeter. Know who has access to your space. The fewer, the better. Make sure others know this is YOUR territory. Own it. This is easier done in a new space.
* Try EVERYTHING. Make a list of any problems. Report them to the vendors ASAP. Know the vendors by first name.
* Find out what the warranties are for your equipment. Keep that paperwork under your control.
* Get your hands on any and all operator manuals for the equipment before they end up in a file cabinet somewhere in the main office. Make a copy of everything and put the copy in a binder. Put this binder in the booth. Lock up the original manuals. 
* Label or engrave EVERYTHING. If there's room, include the facility's main phone #.
* Make an inventory of everything.
* Number your instruments. Keep it simple. For example: ELL#1,2,3... for ellipsoidals, FOL#1,2,3,... for followspots, FRE#1,2,3,... for fresnels, etc.
* Take pictures of expensive stuff. Take 2 pictures of each: one of the piece of equipment and another of the serial number plate. Print these pictures and put them in a binder with plastic sleeves. Keep this in your office.
* Find a place for everything. When something goes missing, it's easier to detect.
* Befriend the maintenance personnel. Try to avoid angering them at all costs. Feed them pizza if necessary. 
* Lock microphones in a special cabinet, especially the wireless. Leave an SM-58 and mic stand out in your office in case it's needed by someone else and you're not around.

As far as a default light setup, you can't go wrong with the McCandless Method.

When marking instruments, I use Super Met-Al paint markers (not the fiber tip ones). You should have at least a white, black, and yellow one. Granger has them and you can get them through NAPA too. 

Industrial Markers - SUPER MET-AL MARKER - Marking Tools - Grainger Industrial Supply

If you're good at stenciling, go for it. It looks professional, but I never had luck with it.

These suggestions are what I would do if given a new space. Feel free to use all, some or none of them!


----------



## Van (Nov 29, 2011)

Beaumont ! That's some pretty area around there, well for Texas anyway. ; > 
Welcome aboard You're going to find a lot of help from folks from all over and we do have quite a few from Texas as well.


----------



## chausman (Nov 29, 2011)

DrPinto said:


> If you don't have your crew together yet, remember: Your kids = Free labor
> 
> If they're old enough to speak, they're old enough to cut gel!
> 
> ...


 
That's a dangerous assumption... hope they would be able to...

I would suggest having a second copy of keys for things like the booth and storage closets if possible. Then, you can always keep yours and still give keys out if needed. As long as you always know where they are and make sure the people who have them really need them. 

Know vendors, local shops, and other TDs of nearby venues who may have things you may want to borrow if necessary. Friends in good places are ALWAYS nice! 

Enjoy your new space! Welcome to CB!


----------



## DrPinto (Nov 30, 2011)

chausman said:


> That's a dangerous assumption... hope they would be able to...
> 
> I would suggest having a second copy of keys for things like the booth and storage closets if possible. Then, you can always keep yours and still give keys out if needed. As long as you always know where they are and make sure the people who have them really need them.
> 
> ...


 
The "using her kids" thing is tongue-in-cheek (that's why there's a smiley there). I doubt she'll be saying, "Put down your cookie Suzie and focus that S4!"

And "Owning the space" would be ideal. One person who is responsible for the space is much better than the confusion of several people sharing the responsibility or nobody taking responsibility. It's simpler to deal with only one person when you have a shared space. It all really depends on the chain of command in her department and what management decides.

Handing keys to students should wait until the dust settles, if it's ever done at all. Management tends to freak out when students walk around with keys, especially in a new space. Yes, it's more of a pain when getting things done, but it is a new space with lots of new expensive things that can be broken or taken.


----------



## justgina (Nov 30, 2011)

chausman said:


> Welcome to CB!
> 
> Is there any info you can share? What console did you get? ETC or Strand? Good luck!


 

Oh yes, I'm thrilled to share!

We have an ETC Ion light board and a Yamaha LS9 sound board. WooHoo!!!!


----------



## justgina (Nov 30, 2011)

At this point, there are no students working with me. I have a team of guys that I've worked with for the last several years in a different venue that are going to help me get through this year until I can start training my kids next year. I won't actually have any tech classes until then from which to recruit. (I'm currently in the English Department, even though my degrees are both in theatre. English was my gateway!)

As for the keys to the space, the agreement right now is that I will have the keys, and there will be an additional set in the Fine Arts AP's office in case of an emergency if I'm unable to be reached. The only other person that will have keys to the facility at this time is the head of custodial services. People will not be able to go check out the keys or anything like that. For all intents and responsibilities, the space will be "mine," and I will liaise with the different fine arts departments (theatre, dance, choir, band, orchestra, A/V production) to facilitate and meet their needs for performance events. It's not supposed to be an assembly hall. They've been very specific about that.

I won't be handing off to kids for a while - not until I know for a fact that they are properly trained and trustworthy.


----------



## justgina (Nov 30, 2011)

Van said:


> Beaumont ! That's some pretty area around there, well for Texas anyway. ; >
> Welcome aboard You're going to find a lot of help from folks from all over and we do have quite a few from Texas as well.


 
That's my hope, Van. I'm going to need support and advice and a brain trust to get me through the next couple of years as we feel our way through this process.


----------



## dvsDave (Nov 30, 2011)

justgina said:


> Oh yes, I'm thrilled to share!
> 
> We have an ETC Ion light board and a Yamaha LS9 sound board. WooHoo!!!!


 
I'm jealous! The Yamaha LS9 is a wonderful board. What configuration did you get it in and what is your speaker setup like? Did the installer ring out the room and save the EQ in the console already or in other outboard gear?


----------



## mstaylor (Nov 30, 2011)

I second try everything. I have seen some pretty strange problems in new rooms. Make sure all the lighting circuits work and are properly marked. Do the same with your mic sends and other gear. Welcome to the site and congradulations on the new venue.


----------



## DrPinto (Nov 30, 2011)

justgina said:


> At this point, there are no students working with me. I have a team of guys that I've worked with for the last several years in a different venue that are going to help me get through this year until I can start training my kids next year. I won't actually have any tech classes until then from which to recruit. (I'm currently in the English Department, even though my degrees are both in theatre. English was my gateway!)
> 
> As for the keys to the space, the agreement right now is that I will have the keys, and there will be an additional set in the Fine Arts AP's office in case of an emergency if I'm unable to be reached. The only other person that will have keys to the facility at this time is the head of custodial services. People will not be able to go check out the keys or anything like that. For all intents and responsibilities, the space will be "mine," and I will liaise with the different fine arts departments (theatre, dance, choir, band, orchestra, A/V production) to facilitate and meet their needs for performance events. It's not supposed to be an assembly hall. They've been very specific about that.
> 
> I won't be handing off to kids for a while - not until I know for a fact that they are properly trained and trustworthy.


 
You are so lucky to have a space that is "yours" to rule over. I've seen a situation where no one person was in charge and it was just awful. Also, too many people had access to the auditorium. Most of the microphones went missing, equipment was broken, and even seats in the house were damaged. And this town is no crime zone - it was more like Mayberry. There was just a total lack of oversight.

It sounds like you know what you're doing and you have a great place to do it in.

Have fun on the 12th!


----------



## justgina (Nov 30, 2011)

Okay gang, I need the brain trust to kick in.

I've got to do an initial hang/focus for the 12th. I don't have keys yet, and I know that the 4 days prior to the show, I won't be able to do anything on the stage because of the final floor install. I'm still teaching 6 sections (out of 7) a day in English, so my time is incredibly limited.

What advice can you give me regarding the best basic light plot for a multipurpose stage? Keep in mind that I have yet to be given the inventory, although I know that I have a decent selection of lights, including a small handful of LED's. I don't have a lot of time to make dumb mistakes, since I'm working primarily on my own for the next week.


----------



## Les (Dec 1, 2011)

I'd probably start out with a simple McCandless plot. +/- 15 areas (three rows of five), each one with a fresnel toplight (neutral gel) and two ellipsoidal front lights, each one about 45 degrees (more or less) offset from the area it's lighting. Generally McCandless dictates a warm and cool for these two front lights. That is a quick and dirty plot that will at least get some even light on stage. Probably won't be great for everything, but it's something that you can start with and add to. If you could get those LEDs on your electrics for color, that'd be icing on the cake. 

Later on if you have time, you could add side and back lighting, but the basic McCandless plot described above should at least get the lighting to a usable state. It was the foundation for most of my shows way back in high school and I think is still the UIL standard. 

Welcome to CB! Great to have another Texas member!


----------



## chausman (Dec 1, 2011)

I would download the offline editor for your new Ion from here: http://www.etcconnect.com/product.downloads.aspx?ID=22016. It is a good representation of the console itself. It has a "virtual console" where you can click on the buttons in the layout of the face panel. Now you can spend more time hanging fixtures and not trying to figure out the console. You could even create a patch for everything. (Might be hard without knowing inventory though)

I would also suggest getting a down center special in addition to the method Les suggested. I always find a good use for it.


----------



## Les (Dec 1, 2011)

chausman said:


> I would also suggest getting a down center special in addition to the method Les suggested. I always find a good use for it.



Amen, brotha. 
Might also designate some front lights to use as "podium specials". Two front lights for an SL podium and two more for an SR podium should do it. Nothing light having to refocus an area light when you find that they assumed you knew about their podium. 

Given your consoles, I have a feeling that you're not short on instruments, either  .


----------



## justgina (Dec 1, 2011)

chausman said:


> I would download the offline editor for your new Ion from here: Lighting solutions for Theatre, Film & Television Studios and Architectural spaces : ETC. It is a good representation of the console itself. It has a "virtual console" where you can click on the buttons in the layout of the face panel. Now you can spend more time hanging fixtures and not trying to figure out the console. You could even create a patch for everything. (Might be hard without knowing inventory though)
> 
> I would also suggest getting a down center special in addition to the method Les suggested. I always find a good use for it.


 
Good suggestion on the console. Fortunately, the positions on the rails match the channels, so it's just a matter of keeping them straight ("uhhh, which rail is the first one?" ). I don't have an exact count of each type of light, but I know that for now I have more than enough, and they are varied between pars, Source 4 Zooms and Source 4's. It's just a matter of getting in and getting my ducks in a row.


----------

